# vegas indoor



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

you should do well if your average is 295s, all depends how you will fall in the flights, you can be in top 3 or bottom of a flight, you never know. but vegas rocks youll love it! im glad its close to me as i go every year now after getting into indoor few years ago.

with having a 2.30 time limit you may wanna shoot and use timers, that way you can get used to that time if you dont shoot with that time limit already. and you will shoot top and bottom of target, on the switch theres always someone that forgets and shoots wrong target, maybe practice that too. GL


----------



## indiana35 (Jun 21, 2006)

check out www.archerylessonsonline.com It is hosted by Adam Guggisberg who is a great shooter and coach in his own right. For members we have a weekly online league going on. Shoot your score and e-mail a picture of the target in. All different skill levels, but everyone is encouraging and sharing information. I think membership is $13.95 a month (?), but has been well worth it.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Concentrate on the super Xs.If you try to hit those the tens will come easier.Aim small,miss small. Make thirty good shots.A normal pace and you will still have plenty time for a let down during the time limit.Just dont daudle around,stay focused on the task at hand and make good shots.


----------



## daniel22 (Nov 23, 2010)

ok and whats a good set up as far as rest arrows and scope???


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Everyones different in what they shoot and like.My personal set up is a wide blade rest and Carbon express X Jammer 27s.30in long with 230grn heads and four inch straight fletch offset feathers.alot of guys run small vanes but I prefer feathers.I have a Specialty Archery 1,5/8 scope housing and an 8x lens with a #3 clarifier red..Most cant handle that kind of power in a lens.If you are starting out I would try a 4x.My bow is a Hoyt Contender Elite at 57 lbs.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Shoot 30, one arrow tournaments! This is a big tournament and you will be on the line with hundreds of shooters, so stay in your lane and your lane only. Meaning, don't worry about the people around you. You can only control you and the arrow you are about to shoot. You have no control over the arrows you have already shot, good or bad and no control over the arrows in your quiver. Keep all of your concentration on the arrow you have loaded and are ready to shoot and follow your shot sequence to the letter on every shot. And remember...it's not life or death! It's an archery tournament....have fun and stay relaxed!!!


----------

